# Best clay bar?



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gunna go buy a clay bar any recommendations? 
Cheers j


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I got the auto glym clay kit does a great job.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive only ever used Meguiars, the kit from Halfords is about 25 quid, comes with the cloths, polish, 2 clay bars and lubricant.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I only used the AG Surface Detailing Kit.

Super stuff.

L


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

O ok might pop up halfords then cheers all  n get that kit not to bad a price


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

+1 for the Meguiars kit. Just bought a new kit from Halfords in preparation for my detailing session in a few weeks.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

red clay medium with meguiars synthetic spray


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Another one for the megs here, decent results every time I've used it


----------



## Chazzii (Aug 16, 2012)

I have used the auto glym, meguiars and dodo juice clay bars and currently the dodo juice has been brilliant.


----------



## jonzolee (Sep 14, 2012)

+1 for Dodo Juice
I used the cleanyourcar.co.uk own brand clay bar on my TT when I bought it and it worked a charm with Turtle Wax lubricant spray (use a Quick Detailer/ or heavily diluted car shampoo if your going cheap)


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I used the yellow dodo juice 'basics of bling' clay bars with a spray bottle of water mixed with baby shampoo- they knock it out on amazon for just a shade over a tenner and the results are fantastic! ....


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Treated myself  Gunna do it Friday ready for COMBE Saturday


----------



## jonzolee (Sep 14, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... I used the yellow dodo juice 'basics of bling' clay bars with a spray bottle of water mixed with baby shampoo- they knock it out on amazon for just a shade over a tenner and the results are fantastic! ....


+1


----------

